# Telemann



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Any fans of this man's music right here? 









Favourite recordings?

So far, I own the following:






















I still need to get around to buying the Tafelmusik und the Wassermusik/Alster Overture.
Recently ordered this one:








Any other highly recommended recordings?

What do you think of Telemann's style? I really like his humour, his great sense for orchestration, the rhythmic qualities of his work and his melodies.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

OK...I'm not music historian nor theorist. OK...I flunked Music history with an F...with repeated attempts by my music history teacher to wake me up proving unsuccessful. All I can say is that "I like Telemann's works..." Especially his trumpet and oboe pieces.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

These are the ones I got. Pretty good.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

A recent Telemann thread here: http://www.talkclassical.com/24903-telemann.html with plenty of suggestions for further exploration.

According to my music library I own about 30 hours of Telemann's music, but really I'm just scratching the surface. If only he'd written as little as Bach!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Nereffid, hehe, well good music costs a little, we must accept this .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a dozen or so of his concerto CD's issued on CPO. Good background music, not something I would turn to when I am in a real listening mood. But that holds for most baroque music for me (the one exception being JS Bach).


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

I have not heard many of his works, but what I have heard, I was fond of. Reminded me of Vivaldi's music for whatever reason...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> According to my music library I own about 30 hours of Telemann's music, but really I'm just scratching the surface. If only he'd written as little as Bach!


I seem to remember reading that he wrote more music than Bach and Händel combined, and was one of the most prolific composers in history. Surprisingly, much of it very listenable too!


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

I've played a few of his _12 Fantasias for Violin without Bass_ which are quite nice works to introduce violin players to solo Bach material. Also, we played the viola concerto in my school orchestra a few years back (I don't play the viola though). The guy has written so much, so much music though, and I don't have time to listen to all of it even though I believe he's written some good quality stuff.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

In the vinyl era, I had _Tafelmusik_, which got quite a lot of air time during dinners, and currently, I have Hardenberger's _Trumpet Concertos_.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

when I hear Telemann I get the impression that he was extremely well-versed with the music of his time - there's also a sense of fun in a lot of his music. He can be quite serious though when he wants to be - a good example are many of his adagios. He's actually one of my favourite composers.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We just got back from a Norwich Baroque concert which featured ... ta da! ... *Telemann*. His Concerto Polonaise, which featured some very spirited Polish-folky bits, played by the director (Jim O'Toole, my fiddle teacher) with fabulous panache. The music was gorgeous. Oh wow, I am so glad that I'm at last able to come on your lovely thread, HaydnBearstheClock. 

Telemann is good; Telemann is fab! :tiphat:

PS - You have a very funny name, H-B-T-C - I suppose you wouldn't care to explain, she added, wistfully.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Clues: Haydn _Symphonies 82 & 101_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Plus the little 'hint' that Haydn's music will live forever .


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I was going to reply... but Nereffid's link to the older discussion on Telemann pretty much covers the majority of the discs I would still recommend. Come to think of it... this has been something of a Baroque week. I've been listening to lots of Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Tartini, Rameau... and Telemann.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I was going to reply... but Nereffid's link to the older discussion on Telemann pretty much covers the majority of the discs I would still recommend. Come to think of it... this has been something of a Baroque week. I've been listening to lots of Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Tartini, Rameau... and Telemann.


can't go wrong with a baroque week .


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> can't go wrong with a baroque week .


One can't go wrong with a baroque eternity. 

One newer disc I'd definitely recommend is on the Agogique label, under the capable direction of Fabio Biondi:
Quixotte & La Changeante


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

cool, I actually have the beginning to the Burlesque de Quixotte on the Gottfried von der Goltz disc. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Thanks Nereffid, hehe, well good music costs a little, we must accept this .


Ah...tis it weren't for the fact that I require a 300mm f/2.8 lens very soon, I should be buying more Telemann CDs.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

musicphotogAnimal said:


> Ah...tis it weren't for the fact that I require a 300mm f/2.8 lens very soon, I should be buying more Telemann CDs.


always a safe choice .


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Any fans of this man's music right here?
> 
> View attachment 21736
> 
> ...


Yes, me!

The other day I found a treasure trove of LPs in a charity shop. The previous owner must have enjoyed Telemann, as there were seven albums with his music on. After sparing a thought for his fate, I purchased them all.

The LPs are as follows:

Concerti for horn and orchestra (Mainz Chamber Orchestra, Gunther Kehr)









Concerti & Overture in C (Chamber Orchestra of the Saar, Karl Ristenpart)










Trumpet Concertos (Sebastian Orchestra, Libor Pesek)

Sonatas and Trios (The Maxence Larrieu Quartet)










tbc


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

↑↑↑

3 horns concerto and Suite in F (Kapp Sinfonietta, Richard Dunn)










Mine is a different picture & pressing to the above, being on the Ace of Clubs label.

Out in the car is an album of cantatas, including 'The schoolmaster' which I understand is no longer thought to have been composed by Telemann.

Also in the car, is Pimpinone, the Opera fitting on to a single LP.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I bought the Wallfisch discs on the recommendation of StlukesguildOhio a while back, and they haven't disappointed. Goebel's Wassermusik and Flute Quartets are equally fine, and Heinz Holliger has recorded a nice set of oboe concertos. Telemann is great!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Telemann is great!


Indeed!

I particularly enjoy my old Archiv LP of wind concertos, especially the oboe d'amore, performed by Camerata Bern.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

If it wasn't for photography and requiring this for birds in flight...HaydnBearstheClock










I'd go nuts and buy about 6 CD sets of Telemann's music


















Yes, I could easily walk into a music store and spend at least $500.00 on Telemann recordings alone.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

The rest of them.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

...the last of them, I promise.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

musicphotogAnimal said:


> If it wasn't for photography and requiring this for birds in flight...


If it had a Canon mount then you'd have a decent excuse...


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

You do not wish to start a Canon-Nikon war.  :lol:

Unless it is one of these:










Telemann's *Canon*ic Sonatas.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Hehe, nice - it's great that you enjoy his music - Telemann was also very fond of the visual, of flowers in particular. Handel sent him some very rare ones from London .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I forgot another album I have:








The Paris quartets - instrumental conversation par excellence .


----------



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

I was wondering, what Telemann work is underrated in your opinion?

And also, what are 'drum bass lines' Telemann is said to use as part of his adoption of the _galant_ style? Google doesn't work ghehe, you'll get drum 'n bass crap


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Been listening to the Violin Concerti with Elizabeth Wallfisch and it's so nice.


----------



## JohnnyRotten (Aug 10, 2013)

I like Punk Rock, but I like Telemann.
This one:


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a huge amount of Telemann on CD and never tire of it, his Tafelmusik music is very absorbing.
I enjoy playing his Recorder Sonatas too, they're so clever and rewarding to play.
Wonderful Composer.


----------

